# Plant ID Please? ^_^



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Not quite sure what plant it is, took it out of a 30 gallon tank. Its like 40cm tall now. Comes in a bunch.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Bump bump  Well I got two bunches...I will put on classified. Just wanted to identify them for selling


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

Rotala sp?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a Hygrophilia species to me. Where's Stuart when you need him?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Nope, it turns out to be a massive bunch of pearlweed that was never trimmed from the tank. I just wanted to ID it before, so I can sell it knowing what I am selling.


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Pearlweed seems uncommon in petstores. I have some that randomly came somewhere out of my crypts or phoenix moss and now it's growing everywhere. I don't even know how it came it just appeared one day. You can carpet the stuff so it's good!


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, Pearlweed - HM


----------

